# Windows 7 certain web pages not loading...on any browser



## Big_Tony (Jul 10, 2011)

Hello All!

I have a really strange problem. I am on a Windows 7 64-bit machine, and can't get certain websites to load, including microsoft.com and hotmail.com to name a few. It doesn't matter which browser I use, or whether or not my firewall or antivirus is activated, some sites just won't load. That's not even the weird part. The title and the logo of the websites do load, but then the website just hangs. My current solution is to use a Ubuntu installation in VirtualBox with a "Bridged Adapter" setting for the network interface. I find it very odd that that works and maybe it's a clue to the problem...I'm not really sure.

My guess is that it's something at OS level. 

Any ideas?


----------



## mtcool (Jul 12, 2011)

We're having what seems to be the exact same problem. I tried going to the websites that you posted and they wouldn't load.
We've tried 4 or 5 different pcs, iphones, ipads etc but none of them can access those websites. We also bypassed the wireless router and nothing changed, and we installed new antivirus (had norton, now mcafee). We called Att, and they sent someone out to try and help. He could access internet from his laptop (somehow?) but he couldnt fix it for us. This started about 2-3 weeks ago, not sure why. We dont think its a problem on our end, but any help/advice is appreciated.
thanks


----------



## Big_Tony (Jul 10, 2011)

If you have multiple devices that aren't working under the same router, then the problem is at least the router or beyond. Since you say you bypassed the router straight to the modem, then the problem is either the modem, or the connection/line, depending on your type of service. It's very unlikely that ALL of your devices are having the same problem. I'd give AT&T another call (especially if you're still having to pay the bill). They should at least be able to determine where the problem is...

My problem is very odd because every other device hooked up to my router works fine. Even if I use alternate Operating Systems on my PC, they work. It's only when I use this install of Windows 7 that I can't get on certain sites. I can even run guest virtual machines with Windows 7 as the host, and the guest can access those site, but the host cannot. It really doesn't make sense.


----------



## heruzurdian (Jul 14, 2011)

Try loading another profile. Since you mention that it works on a virtual environment, then the only possible cause might be your profile is corrupted. At least that's what I did with my system when I had the same issue.


----------



## reyan (Jul 14, 2011)

hi 
i also have the same problem in my win7 laptop. i login to hellopcsupport.com. They help me to solve this problem through remote desktop and they clean up my pc and also make it fast. i recommend you to login hellopcsupports and discus the matter with them. They will help u, sure. I will give you the link http://www.hellopcsupport.com 
click the link there you can see the option to live chat on top of that page

best wishes
Ryan


----------



## Big_Tony (Jul 10, 2011)

heruzurdian: Excellent idea. I hadn't thought of it. Unfortunately, I tried it this morning with no luck.

reyan: I would reinstall windows before I spent money to fix something like this. (And I'm about 2 or 3 days away from doing that)


----------



## Shaggymon (Jul 14, 2011)

Big_Tony - I seem to have the same problem as you. Different laptops, phones, tablets etc all work ok on the same router except for my latest and only windows 7 machine. There are occasional sites that will just not load at all and some that load only every tenth attempt or so.


----------



## heruzurdian (Jul 14, 2011)

I suggest you flush your DNS (ipconfig /flushdns). This might be a dns issue. I got this from the guys from the GeeXperts at techsupportgeeks.com


----------



## Shaggymon (Jul 14, 2011)

Flushed the DNS ok but made no difference. Quite by chance, a few minutes ago I was able to access one of the "blocked" sites...but then it got "blocked" again. Very frustrating!


----------



## Big_Tony (Jul 10, 2011)

I also flushed the DNS...no luck. I'm all out of ideas!


----------



## MessyNick (Jul 30, 2011)

I'm having exactly the same issue. Certain websites I just can't get to with Windows 7 Pro 64 bit. Behaviour is the same for Explorer, Chrome and FF. Same websites can be loaded using different devices on the same network. I'm not sure that reloading Windows will help as my machine is a new build (installed Windows yesterday). Everything works fine apart from this.

I don't know if it's the same issue, but I'm also unable to load attachments in Gmail web interface.

I've tried CC Cleaner, flushing the DNS, resetting TCP/IP, turning off all virus/firewall progs, and all to no avail. Very grateful if anyone gets to the bottom of this.


----------



## MessyNick (Jul 30, 2011)

I have a solution that worked for me - I hope that it does for you!!

Changing the Network Adaptor Driver seems to have fixed the problem. I was using the most recent driver from the motherboard website - but found a more recent driver on the Realtek website.

Fingers crossed for you guys.

NB Dont know if it would make a difference, but I downloaded the new driver, then uninstalled the existing driver, rebooted, then installed the new one, reboot, success.


----------

